# Whats the best roofing nailer?



## Michaeljp86

2ndGen said:


> *Bostitch RN-46*
> Everybody just needs to accept that it's the best, has been since it was introduced
> and will be for the foreseeable future. Unless they make a gun case out of titanium,
> no one will beat the Bostitch any time soon. It has a superior loading system, is easily
> field repairable and is damn near bulletproof. I don't know why the hell they can't make
> their framing guns as good as their roofing guns. If they did, they'd corner the market.


Ive got 2 :thumbsup:

This was the one my brother in law was beating on the roof because the tip jambed up. I said is it out of nails? It was

There has been a few times it would grab 2 nails and jamb up but you could always take a 16d and stick it up in there and pound it out.


----------



## milwaukeeroofer

I agree, I think that the hitatchi is probably the best nailer out there. What it really comes down to is keeping the gun's oiled regularly. They are all pieces of crap if you don't take care of them


----------



## BamBamm5144

I agree on the Bostich but for some reason, mine always end up getting fixed after I let one of the guys use them.


----------



## BTM Contracting

Bostitch would be my gun of choice, but my foreman swears by hitachi. Take care of them and a grip right gun will get the job done.


----------



## flippinfool

RooferJim said:


> This topic is beat to death all the time but i'll say it again " HITACHI".






:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86

Ive got a hitachi cap nailer. I didnt think it would save that much time. I wouldnt want to do a roof without it now. Huge time saver.


----------



## BTM Contracting

??? Cap nailer? I use one also, but its a scorpion slap stapler. Air is way to slow and your dragging a hose with it. Look them up, and you will be in love all over again.


----------



## Michaeljp86

BTM Contracting said:


> ??? Cap nailer? I use one also, but its a scorpion slap stapler. Air is way to slow and your dragging a hose with it. Look them up, and you will be in love all over again.


Ive seen them, I like the ring shank nails though. I don't do many roofs anymore sit it hasnt been used in a while. I like it better then the bostitch because it hold enough caps and nails to do about half the house. Only problem is everyone bought the bostitch because they are so much cheaper. I have to order the hitachi stuff.


----------



## BTM Contracting

Yeah, I've got a bostitch cap stapler. I don't like it tho, I prefer using my dufast stapler but if its going to be open overnight I use my scorpion. God, its been 2 or more years since I've used felt. I love diamond deck, but I couldn't imagine using an air gun to put it down. Opinions very tho.


----------



## Flatrooferstl

HITACHI:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen

BTM Contracting said:


> Yeah, I've got a bostitch cap stapler. I don't like it tho, I prefer using my dufast stapler but if its going to be open overnight I use my scorpion. God, its been 2 or more years since I've used felt. I love diamond deck, but I couldn't imagine using an air gun to put it down. Opinions very tho.


I have a Bostitch stapler because I got it practically free. 
However, their cap "nailer" is the best on the market and 
you can use it to fasten sheathing and for light carpentry 
work without the button caps loaded. My Bostitch cap nailer 
worked flawlessly. I was able to dry in a 12sq shed roof in 
15 minutes. It paid for itself on day one.


----------



## 2ndGen

Hitachi Guys, 

Tell me why Hitachi is the best?


----------



## BTM Contracting

I have both bostitch and hitachi. My bostitch will not fire if its below 35 or so deg, but my hitachi will. Now when it's warm out, my bostitch will pump nails as fast as I can run to where my hitachi jams. So it's all in he user and what your preference is.


----------



## ZackyBundles

I usually use an old bottom load hitachi I bought from a retiring roofer...works like a dream. I find if u take care of a hitachi they run great..our bostich guns seem to misfire and jam more often and they just don't feel nice...
Anyone ever use a dewalt gun? The rental shop I use has them and says they have never needed a repair. I know how guys treat a rental roof nailer so I was quite surprised


----------



## Michaeljp86

ZackyBundles said:


> I usually use an old bottom load hitachi I bought from a retiring roofer...works like a dream. I find if u take care of a hitachi they run great..our bostich guns seem to misfire and jam more often and they just don't feel nice...
> Anyone ever use a dewalt gun? The rental shop I use has them and says they have never needed a repair. I know how guys treat a rental roof nailer so I was quite surprised


I never used a dewalt roofing nailer but their framing nailers seem to be bullet proof. 

Before I bought my roofing nailers my dad borrowed a ridged from his buddy when we did a rental house. I wouldn't recommend one. One thing I really hated was it didnt have a dryfire lock and it would punch the shingle and the crush granules looked shiny just like the head of a nail.


----------



## 2ndGen

BTM Contracting said:


> I have both bostitch and hitachi. My bostitch will not fire if its below 35 or so deg, but my hitachi will. Now when it's warm out, my bostitch will pump nails as fast as I can run to where my hitachi jams. So it's all in he user and what your preference is.


You install shingles at below 35 degrees?


----------



## 2ndGen

ZackyBundles said:


> I usually use an old bottom load hitachi I bought from a retiring roofer...works like a dream. I find if u take care of a hitachi they run great..our bostich guns seem to misfire and jam more often and they just don't feel nice...
> Anyone ever use a dewalt gun? The rental shop I use has them and says they have never needed a repair. I know how guys treat a rental roof nailer so I was quite surprised


What kind of nails do you use in them? 
I know that Hitachi works great with any coils 
(even inferior quality coils), but Bostitches will 
not perform well with poor quality coils. 
Of course, I've never had that problem with 
that because I only use high quality nails.


----------



## Michaeljp86

2ndGen said:


> You install shingles at below 35 degrees?


Thats the best time to do it, at least I think it is. Every time Ive done it its been around 100. :no:



2ndGen said:


> What kind of nails do you use in them?
> I know that Hitachi works great with any coils
> (even inferior quality coils), but Bostitches will
> not perform well with poor quality coils.
> Of course, I've never had that problem with
> that because I only use high quality nails.


Ive ran cheapos in mine and they work fine. Only issue either with good nail or junk nails is if the could gets crunched up where the nails are not evenly spaced. I guess if you had cheap nails where they are not evenly spaced that could cause a problem. The last house I did we were running 2 bostitch and I think I had only one jamb up, it pulled in 2 nails.


----------



## BTM Contracting

Ill put shingles down from 30 deg to 90 deg. Anything colder than 30 with a sunny day they won't seal and anything over 90 the shingles get marked up. But I 6 nail every shingle and to have a nail that's not on the nail line is not excepted! So I don't have to worry about blow off just so they seal. But I hate looking down the roof and seeing scars all over it!


----------



## ZackyBundles

We lay shingles in all weather...if we can safely be up their we go...6nails on the line every time and it don't matter if they seal down they won't budge...I roofed a big one over Christmas break...celebrated Christmas on the roof and New Year's Day...many days in a snow storm. Had high winds and no blow offs.


----------

